# Sony XM-4S



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.xplodsony.com/xplod/amplifiers/XM-4S

4 Channels: 50W x 4 into 4 Ohms 
Width (inch): 8-7/9 
Height (inch): 1-5/7 
Depth (inch): 7-5/7 
40 amp fuse

This is a new Class D full range from sony. I baught 2 of these and the mono amp rated @ 230watts 4ohms. I couldn't resist with their small footprint and increadible pricing from cardomain.

I am running both XM-4S in 3 channel mode for my 3way active front end. Processor is a PG MX3i.

Tweeters and midranges are receiving 50watts rms and midbase is getting 100+rms in bridge mode.

I was somewhat worried at first because of the reputation that a lot of people associate with sony and because of their small stature. but no dissapointements here power wise, they play loud enough to make me happy. Similar to the pair of RF amps I had in their place (75watts X4 + 125 X 2).

They feel solid and look great, you can keep the blingy look with chrome front plate and blue leds, or you can turn off the leds and remove the front chrome panel making them even smaller and stealthy in pitch black.

I did notice that one of my amps had the RCA input colors reversed.

I opened one up only to find I couldn't see the interior. Since it is fan cooled all the nice part are facing the front of the amp. To bad.

The XM-1S mono amp does not have a fan and has dual 30 amp fuses but I have not used it yet.

All and all I am very impressed with the power they put out for their small stature.

PROS:
-Very small and light
-cheep in price
-versitile look (blingy to bland and stealthy)
-decent power
-mounting feet could allow stacking
-cea2006 compliant @ 4ohms
-speaker level inputs with auto sensing turn on (No remote required)

CONS:
-fixed 12db xovers @ 80hz
-branded sony
-low on features
-QC might not be that great


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice write-up.. Thanks.. 

As far as power goes, it looks like a decent little amp... 

How does it sound in terms of quality rather than just power??
Noise, clarity, detail, graininess, etc.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Babs said:


> Nice write-up.. Thanks..
> 
> As far as power goes, it looks like a decent little amp...
> 
> ...


X2. I'm always in the market for a small, decently priced amp.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Sound wise, it is part of my best sounding system yet. I can't say I can notice anything wrong. My setup is what dictates that ha.

I will also say that my setup is to different now then with the RF amps, and any other setup I have had to make any type of comparisson... the sonic differences are mostly do to speaker placement, speakers, xover settings etc etc.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

AAAAAAA said:


> CONS:
> -fixed 12db xovers @ 80hz


Yikes, WTF?

Didn't realize this was still something manufacturers did. Is it at least defeatable???


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it is defeatable, on or off. So are the blue leds.


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

I noticed you have had this amp for a while. Are you still happy with it?

I am considering something like this for a friend's ride....who wants something small, under the seat. Did you run 10ga power?

Any pics of install would be nice.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Any other folks try out these little class-D's?? 
How's the SQ? 
Any comparisons to other amps of any class or price point?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still very happy with these amps, I absolutely love them and their small foot print.

I actually have 2 running my active 3 way front. Right now they are in the back, but will be migrating to inside my front doors where they will be hiden.

Can't wait to finish my enclosure for the sub and use the XM-1S. The XM-1S does have a variable 12db LP unlike the 4 channel version.

I am running 0awg to a distro block and then 8awg to the amp (left over form my previous install).


----------

